# In 7 Weeks To The Beach



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

That time of the year has come,,,, is quite at work and I don't know WTF to do with my time,

so I'm doing this journal :thumb

Going on holiday in 7 weeks to the beach and I want to look lean as usual

Don't like to diet as I love food too much but it has to be done

*Diet*: starting yesterday at 3000cals and will keep it like that until next week,,,, 3000cals is a lot less than I was eating as I'm fu**ing hungry this morning

2500 cals next week then drop to 2000 cals until the end of this cut

*Drugs:* I just finished 5 weeks of anadrol dbol and will stay with Test Deca until the end of January

Last 5 weeks will take Deca of the cycle then add my loved TREN and clen-t3 combo

*Training: *Will do a 4 days split as usual and some form of cardio on days off

Chest biceps ,Back traps, legs ,Shoulders triceps is what I normally train

Weight this morning 98kg

looking to drop to 90kg if not happy I will keep going to last day


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Yesterday's pictures after 5 weeks of Anadrol + Dbol


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Brazil?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> Brazil?


 For 3 weeks :thumb

Planing to go Croatia in August too, you up for it? :beer:


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> For 3 weeks :thumb
> 
> Planing to go Croatia in August too, you up for it? :beer:


 Come with me to Bulgaria, second half of July. Food, beer and b*tches are better and cheaper than Croatia.

Other than that, definitively up for anything, no chance we miss each other when you come to my country.

Bring Fattylube, he was here recently but was worried I was going to shag his Mrs so he rushed through to Serbia without getting properly plastered in my hometown. Better yet, leave him home and bring his Mrs along.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

In for this, out of interest how tall are you?


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

In for this.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Eddias said:


> In for this, out of interest how tall are you?


 6ft mate

or 183cm :thumb


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> For 3 weeks  :thumb
> 
> Planing to go Croatia in August too, you up for it? :beer:


 In pal

looks like a sausage fest from that video like, male to female ratio looks sh1t


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Plate said:


> In pal
> 
> looks like a sausage fest from that video like, male to female ratio looks sh1t


 Nice having you mate

Didn't notice as I was looking at the bitches


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

In for wank material. Looking good already, buddy.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Plate said:


> In pal
> 
> looks like a sausage fest from that video like, male to female ratio looks sh1t


 Unfortunately, that's pretty much what it is. Most clubbing/festival destinations on the Adriatic are sausage fests.



Frandeman said:


> Nice having you mate
> 
> Didn't notice as I was looking at the bitches


 And bitches there come in all varieties of gender. Females tend to flock more towards Turbo-folk


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> Unfortunately, that's pretty much what it is. Most clubbing/festival destinations on the Adriatic are sausage fests.
> 
> And bitches there come in all varieties of gender. Females tend to flock more towards Turbo-folk


 Would you be my guide?

I'll buy the drinks :thumb


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Would you be my guide?
> 
> I'll buy the drinks :thumb


 We'll work something out. :thumb


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Cardio this morning

30mins

Even i can't fu**ing believe it


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

In Mate.

Good starting point!


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

I cant see where these 17lbs are coming from?

From the 2nd pic you are looking pretty shredded already.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I cant see where these 17lbs are coming from?
> 
> From the 2nd pic you are looking pretty shredded already.


 That's why I'm wearing a vest

Right one is before cycle

Left one was yesterday

Vest on because I'm fat right now


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> That's why I'm wearing a vest
> 
> Right one is before cycle
> 
> ...


 "fat"

Im obese in your terms! haha

I thought you were looking way more bulky in the 1st, but thought it was lighting.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jul 14, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Vest on because I'm fat right now


 You looks a fat cvnt in your avatar, I dread to think what you look like under that vest!

That said, I look like the Michelin man in comparison to you in my avatar!


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

jezz Fat, add me to the list of obese then


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Cardio this morning
> 
> 30mins
> 
> Even i can't fu**ing believe it


 Cardio... what does that word mean in English?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> Cardio... what does that word mean in English?











Bang,bang,bang


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> View attachment 138230
> 
> 
> Bang,bang,bang


 Thirty minutes... that is plain inefficient, it can all be done in five.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> Thirty minutes... that is plain inefficient, it can all be done in five.


 It takes me 5 minutes just to get it hard lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> It takes me 5 minutes just to get it hard lol


 Lol

im showered and half way through a *** by 5 minutes


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> It takes me 5 minutes just to get it hard lol


 Next time try trest instead of deca for bulk, or just add some cialis to your cycle, keeps blood pressure low and chorizo rock hard.

My last 250mg of test were 18 days ago, trest and tren 5 days ago, and I'm having trouble keeping it down in my pants. Its slowly becoming awkward at work. This will be the weirdest PCT so far.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> It takes me 5 minutes just to get it hard lol





Plate said:


> Lol
> 
> im showered and half way through a *** by 5 minutes


 You two could do a double team thing, no?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Plate said:


> Lol
> 
> im showered and half way through a *** by 5 minutes


 Shame on you :lol:



Goranchero said:


> Next time try trest instead of deca for bulk, or just add some cialis to your cycle, keeps blood pressure low and chorizo rock hard.
> 
> My last 250mg of test were 18 days ago, trest and tren 5 days ago, and I'm having trouble keeping it down in my pants. Its slowly becoming awkward at work. This will be the weirdest PCT so far.


 I will do trest as soon those f**kers make some more

Is no the Deca as I'm on 3 times more test than deca :whistling:



Lifesizepenguin said:


> You two could do a double team thing, no?


 I would

He does the warm up

And I'll finish her


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> I will do trest as soon those f**kers make some more
> 
> Is no the Deca as I'm on 3 times more test than deca :whistling:


 Try RX Labs, they ship from UK, it works. Geneza Trest is always out of stock.

If its not the Deca... old age?



Frandeman said:


> He does the warm up
> 
> And I'll finish her


 Sloppy seconds.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Goranchero said:


> Sloppy seconds.


 just jealous aren't ye?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

I'm down as long as I go first lol

What's with it taking 5 mins to get it up then pal?

A gust of wind could give me a chubby and thats with no gear for ten weeks and no pct lol


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> just jealous aren't ye?


 I never go in second, you never know what might have been left inside.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Goranchero said:


> I never go in second, you never know what might have been left inside.


 that's part of the fun


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Plate said:


> I'm down as long as I go first lol
> 
> What's with it taking 5 mins to get it up then pal?
> 
> A gust of wind could give me a chubby and thats with no gear for ten weeks and no pct lol


 I'm no 15 anymore guys

Seen so much pussy that that is no as exciting anymore....

It's like eating

You could eat the best meal in the world and you love it

But after some time you will get bored of eating same thing every day

Bring me another meal I like and I will destroy it 

Still like my steak and chips :thumb


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> I never go in second, you never know what might have been left inside.


 Never seen one of those

Would be illegal and you will be considered a paedo


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> I'm no 15 anymore guys
> 
> Seen so much pussy that that is no as exciting anymore....
> 
> ...


 Fair one mate, I've been married 7 years so that's probs why we are different :lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Plate said:


> Fair one mate, I've been married 7 years so that's probs why we are different :lol:


 Want to swap? Lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Want to swap? Lol


 In a fvcking heartbeat

for like a month, till it becomes like chicken and rice


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> Plate said:
> 
> 
> > Fair one mate, I've been married 7 years so that's probs why we are different :lol:
> ...


 It's going dooown


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Plate said:


> In a fvcking heartbeat
> 
> for like a month, till it becomes like chicken and rice


 at least the old chicken and rice still knows how you like to cluck.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> at least the old chicken and rice still knows how you like to cluck yeah?


 I cant complain tbh, the grass is always greener tho eh


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Plate said:


> I cant complain tbh, the grass is always greener tho eh


 word


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Never seen one of those
> 
> Would be illegal and you will be considered a paedo


 I wasnt refering to pregnancy. These days, the variety of sex toys, liquids and sexual practices that are even hard to find in japanese pr0n... anything might be left hiding in that dark place, from used condoms to bear traps or an angry badger taking a winter nap.

Badgers are dangerous beasts better leave them alone.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

When you lot have finished sucking each others' dicks, can we have a food / training / sleep / drug update from @Frandeman please?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

AncientOldBloke said:


> When you lot have finished sucking each others' dicks, can we have a food / training / sleep / drug update from @Frandeman please?


 Show us ya cock ya moaning old cvnt


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

AncientOldBloke said:


> When you lot have finished sucking each others' dicks, can we have a food / training / sleep / drug update from @Frandeman please?


 Food still eating WTF I want but smaller portions

Training is high reps lower weight and cardio when off gym :whistling:

Sleep no much as usual :angry:

Drugs I have so much mandy during Christmas that I was sick for a week

But I'm looking good and healthy


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Plate said:


> Lol
> 
> im showered and half way through a *** by 5 minutes


 Both myself and @Yes can testify to this. In fact, I'd say he was boasting a bit.

@Frandeman you post up pics leaner than I've been since I was about 11yo and call it fat... c**t. :lol:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> Both myself and @Yes can testify to this. In fact, I'd say he was boasting a bit.
> 
> @Frandeman you post up pics leaner than I've been since I was about 11yo and call it fat... c**t. :lol:


 haha!

i know yeh pr**k ain't he, cvnts never seen fat


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

richardrahl said:


> Both myself and @Yes can testify to this. In fact, I'd say he was boasting a bit.
> 
> @Frandeman you post up pics leaner than I've been since I was about 11yo and call it fat... c**t. :lol:





Plate said:


> haha!
> 
> i know yeh pr**k ain't he, cvnts never seen fat


 I burn calories you lazy f**ks :thumb

12 hours shifts in a hot kitchen then get home and sort out the Mrs is hard labour 

She is a big girl lol


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Frandeman said:


> I burn calories you lazy f**ks :thumb
> 
> 12 hours shifts in a hot kitchen then get home and sort out the Mrs is hard labour
> 
> She is a big girl lol


 Pfft... The bigger/heavier the hammer, the harder you can hit the nail in.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

richardrahl said:


> Pfft... The bigger/heavier the hammer, the harder you can hit the nail in.


 whos getting nailed?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> whos getting nailed?


 This one

Best ham in the world

Jamon jabugo 5 jotas

20£ x 100gs


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> whos getting nailed?


 Fran isn't picky. If it's breathing and wants fu**ing, he'll f**k it.



Frandeman said:


> This one
> 
> Best ham in the world
> 
> ...


 £20 for a bit of bacon!? You're off your tits, dude. :lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

richardrahl said:


> Fran isn't picky. If it's breathing and wants fu**ing, he'll f**k it.
> 
> £20 for a bit of bacon!? You're off your tits, dude. :lol:


 Like Clarkson says

The best in the world

Bacon lol

This ham Taste better than pussy


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm muchly inspired by this thread. I cut down Oct and Nov and just came back from holiday yesterday.

Lost all definition but I don't care - a holiday is a holiday. Plus now I know what works for me.

Keep at it! ?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Done legs today

@Sebbek :whistling:


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Done legs today
> 
> @Sebbek :whistling:


 Haha

Me too actually :thumb

best


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> This one
> 
> Best ham in the world
> 
> ...


 Wtf man! For ham!? Has got coke sprinkled on it or something?


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> 6ft mate
> 
> or 183cm :thumb


 5'8" then?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

simonboyle said:


> 5'8" then?


 No I'm a big boy mate


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

AncientOldBloke said:


> I'm muchly inspired by this thread. I cut down Oct and Nov and just came back from holiday yesterday


 Hurghada was it? Did you find a pharmacist?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Shoulders and Triceps done today

Light cardio after weight training

2kgs down to 96kg

It's fu**ing Friday soon I'll start to get pissed


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> Shoulders and Triceps done today
> 
> Light cardio after weight training
> 
> ...


 2kgs in a week is very impressive bud.

If you only hit shoulders 1x a week, what does your shoulder workout look like if you dont mind me asking?

Have one for me, as im off it for a little while


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> 2kgs in a week is very impressive bud.
> 
> If you only hit shoulders 1x a week, what does your shoulder workout look like if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> Have one for me, as im off it for a little while


 I don't follow a specific routine as I don't know when I going to the gym...

Go as I feel mate 

Rear Db rises

Side Db rises

Front Db rises

Shoulder preses

I finish in the cables until can't do no more

Sometimes goes a whole week without putting a foot in the gym


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> I don't follow a specific routine as I don't know when I going to the gym...
> 
> Go as I feel mate
> 
> ...


 Pretty standard, but clearly effective.

Probably good for recovery, if anything


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I want to f**k with you


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Plate said:


> Show us ya cock ya moaning old cvnt


 I'm glad I'm sat alone in work otherwise I'd have to explain to people why o just burst out laughing at a half naked man on the internet asking another man to get his cock out!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Back and traps today :thumb


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Sasnak said:


> Hurghada was it? Did you find a pharmacist?


 Oh yeah!


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Can't beat Egypt. Ime you can eat as much food and drink as much alcohol as you want and still lose weight thanks to the legendary gippy gut!


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Back and traps today :thumb
> 
> View attachment 138282


 You weren't lying mate, s**t that's a fat fatty fat f**k bod you got now


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> Back and traps today :thumb
> 
> View attachment 138282


 Adrol done it's job :thumbup1:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

superpube said:


> You weren't lying mate, s**t that's a fat fatty fat f**k bod you got now


 Christmas menu was good ...

Wait for me to get to Brazil

Going to be shredded for the whores


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Chest Biceps yesterday

Going for some cardio now

Legs tonigh

94 kg this morning

6 weeks to go


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Chest Biceps yesterday
> 
> Going for some cardio now
> 
> ...


 94kg? Do you even lift?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> 94kg? Do you even lift?


 I'm a lean sex machine

Can't you see your abs?


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> I'm a lean sex machine
> 
> Can't you see your abs?


 What are these things you call abs?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> What are these things you call abs?


 when you drop some weight maybe you can see then


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> when you drop some weight maybe you can see then


 Whenever I drop weights in the gym, the gym owners wife comes to complain about the noise.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> Chest Biceps yesterday
> 
> Going for some cardio now
> 
> ...


 if your target is 90KG you should change this to "In 2 Weeks to the beach"

Have you tried eating?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> if your target is 90KG you should change this to "In 2 Weeks to the beach"
> 
> Have you tried eating?


 I'm eating loads mate , just took the s**t out of my daily food intake

even yesterday I went to a radizio preto all you can eat buffet, couldn't move afterwards


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> I'm eating loads mate , just took the s**t out of my daily food intake
> 
> even yesterday I went to a radizio preto all you can eat buffet, couldn't move afterwards


 I love those places! I frequently go to Bem Brasil in Liverpool which is the same kind of deal.

Just stack the meat and eat until you're sick. :thumb

I find if I drop all the carbs it's difficult to (healthily) eat more than 2500kcals a day; unless you're practically drinking oil.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I love those places! I frequently go to Bem Brasil in Liverpool which is the same kind of deal.
> 
> Just stack the meat and eat until you're sick. :thumb
> 
> I find if I drop all the carbs it's difficult to (healthily) eat more than 2500kcals a day; unless you're practically drinking oil.


 Eating 2000 cals a day mate

That's why weight goes so fast first week


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> Eating 2000 cals a day mate
> 
> That's why weight goes so fast first week


 fair enough

Decide to skip the 2.5k then?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> fair enough
> 
> Decide to skip the 2.5k then?


 Want results fast :thumb


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> Want results fast :thumb


 haha dont we all


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> For 3 weeks :thumb
> 
> Planing to go Croatia in August too, you up for it? :beer:


 Whats your plans in brazil mate, I got another thread going asking for advice on South America, and Brazil is one of the places I am going.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Sams said:


> Whats your plans in brazil mate, I got another thread going asking for advice on South America, and Brazil is one of the places I am going.


 fu**ing carnival mate 

3 weeks there

1 week Rio carnival

2 week jungle and iguazu falls near Argentina

3 week check where I'm going to open my beach bar in 4 years and retire :thumb


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> fu**ing carnival mate
> 
> 3 weeks there
> 
> ...


 Sounds like a wicked one mate.

Unfortunately I'm going with my cnut of a Mrs who doesn't like lively / party beaches, so we are going to try and find some nicer quite beaches, heard there is a few about around the coast of brazil.

Thinking of doing the Iguana falls, but we also got to fit in Peru (Machu Pichu) in that in 25 days


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Sams said:


> Sounds like a wicked one mate.
> 
> Unfortunately I'm going with my cnut of a Mrs who doesn't like lively / party beaches, so we are going to try and find some nicer quite beaches, heard there is a few about around the coast of brazil.
> 
> Thinking of doing the Iguana falls, but we also got to fit in Peru (Machu Pichu) in that in 25 days


 I'm renting a 4x4 18 hours drive thru the jungle. ..epic


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> I'm renting a 4x4 18 hours drive thru the jungle. ..epic


 Sounds quality mate!

make sure you have a gun of some sort in case some dodgy ****er tries to rob you or you come across some mental animals.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> if your target is 90KG you should change this to "In 2 Weeks to the beach"
> 
> Have you tried eating?


 It was all water mate


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> It was all water mate
> 
> View attachment 138354


 Haha where the f**k is the extra 4kg.

I'm interested to see what you think lean is...


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

2 days off gym to recover

Going for some cardio now

Tonight I'll train with the Mrs


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> 2 days off gym to recover
> 
> Going for some cardio now
> 
> Tonight I'll train with the Mrs


 Never trained with my girl.

She lift too?

How's the weight looking, any further loss?


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> She lift too?


 She lifts something else. I think he was referring to some HIIT nightly workouts.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Never trained with my girl.
> 
> She lift too?
> 
> How's the weight looking, any further loss?


 We go together

I do my own thing. .. as usual

Looking leaner weight still 94kg this morning



Goranchero said:


> She lifts something else. I think he was referring to some HIIT nightly workouts.


 Slow and steady until we are both done


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> That time of the year has come,,,, is quite at work and I don't know WTF to do with my time,
> 
> so I'm doing this journal :thumb
> 
> ...


 dont get coming over here,too many spaniards here already. :lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

graham58 said:


> dont get coming over here,too many spaniards here already. :lol:


 But none like me 

Going brazil mate where there is 4 women for every man


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Shoulders Biceps done today

Weight still the same as I ate like a pig yesterday and got tired already of counting my calories

I'll starve myself next few days


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Back traps done this morning

40 days left to go to paradise


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Next week I'll add tren clen T3 until the end :thumb


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Frandeman said:


> 40 days left to go until I'm fu**ing crackhead trannies in paradise


 Sounds good, mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

richardrahl said:


> Sounds good, mate. :thumbup1:


 You just jealous trannie lover :thumb

Done f**k all today as is Sunday

Full fried up. ..sleep

Roast lunch. ..sleep

Now making supper ...

then movies marijuana and ice cream

Tomorrow is another day


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> You just jealous trannie lover :thumb
> 
> Done f**k all today as is Sunday
> 
> ...


 Cracking schedule


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

just 30 minutes cardio done today :thumb


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Legs and Traps this morning

weight still 93-94 but I look leaner

Tren is no here yet 

Off to work and make some nice food ,,,, fu**ing hard to diet being a chef


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Brilliant work pal, Still a good 5 weeks


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Tren clen T3 has arrived today

ordered on Friday :thumb

Can feel the tren already 

My Mrs better be ready lol


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> Tren clen T3 has arrived today
> 
> ordered on Friday :thumb
> 
> ...


 Does Tren get you going?

I hear mixed feedback on that front. Never done it myself.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Does Tren get you going?
> 
> I hear mixed feedback on that front. Never done it myself.


 Best drug ever

Feel like raping her lol

After 1 week my cock will be sore cos can't get enough of it :whistling:


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> Best drug ever
> 
> Feel like raping her lol
> 
> After 1 week my cock will be sore cos can't get enough of it :whistling:


 By the sounds of it you will be 

Do you need caber for tren?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> By the sounds of it you will be
> 
> Do you need caber for tren?


 No

Aromasin 12.5 daily Works fine


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Chest Biceps done this morning

Got same condition as last summer

7 kg heavier :whistling:

Less than 5 weeks to go


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I just started tren clen T3 yesterday

Going to be fu**ing shredded this time. ...


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

You already look beach ready haha


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

VinnyFord said:


> You already look beach ready haha


 Lets see what I can do in 4 more weeks :thumb


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Frandeman said:


> Lets see what I can do in 4 more weeks :thumb


 Impressive stuff so far mate, Done alot in just 3 weeks, proper shredded in another 4.

Out of curiosity, What type of routine you doing?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

VinnyFord said:


> Impressive stuff so far mate, Done alot in just 3 weeks, proper shredded in another 4.
> 
> Out of curiosity, What type of routine you doing?


 Thanks man :thumb

I keep it simple mate,,,, go as I feel

2 muscles a session , first a big one then a small one, 4-5 exercises each 8-12 reps focusing on form and using only the specific muscle,

using different techniques, forced reps, partial reps, drop sets

I try to hit all muscle once a week then start again,


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

today was chest biceps

so warm up 5 min upper body

Incline DB press

Flat Db press

Db flyes

Cable crossovers

stretch chest muscle for 5 min

the biceps

Hammer curls

EZ bar Hammer curls

High cable biceps curls

One arm preacher curls incline bench

stretch biceps muscle 5 min

All under one hour


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Frandeman said:


> today was chest biceps
> 
> so warm up 5 min upper body
> 
> ...


 Sounds good to me pal, Have to admit stretching after my workout (PPL) is something I haven't been doing


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

VinnyFord said:


> Sounds good to me pal, Have to admit stretching after my workout (PPL) is something I haven't been doing


 Try it will help a lot

I use an app called stretching


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Frandeman said:


> Try it will help a lot
> 
> I use an app called stretching


 Yeah will have to, got a fair amount of doms atm but that's mainly from not training in a month.

Can't see it in the app store, is it just called sretching?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

VinnyFord said:


> Yeah will have to, got a fair amount of doms atm but that's mainly from not training in a month.
> 
> Can't see it in the app store, is it just called sretching?


 Play store android


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Frandeman said:


> Play store android


 Had a look in the android play store but most of them seem a bit nuff


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

It's got what you need for free


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

VinnyFord said:


> Sounds good to me pal, Have to admit stretching after my workout (PPL) is something I haven't been doing


 Ive just started.

It helps a HELL of a lot with DOMS i have found.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Frandeman said:


> It's got what you need for free
> 
> View attachment 138612


 Thanks for that pal, find it now and looks decent. Like how it's got a breakdown to stretch by body part etc


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Ive just started.
> 
> It helps a HELL of a lot with DOMS i have found.


 Rocket science


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> Rocket science


 only took 6 years


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Better late than never so...










IN!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Got the fu**ing flu :angry:

So rest all weekend

Eat loads of s**t

Start again Monday


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Looking bad ass pal. Can't imagine what you'll be looking like in another 4 weeks :thumb


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Back traps done today

still a bit ill but aint got time to waste , got exactly one month to fly

Tren has kicked in ,,, sweating at nights and got some funny dreams

Missed tren so much  veins popping everywhere and horny as a lion


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> Back traps done today
> 
> still a bit ill but aint got time to waste , got exactly one month to fly
> 
> ...


 Whats the deal with these dreams;

Ive been hearing about this for a while. Are they just like super intense of something?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Whats the deal with these dreams;
> 
> Ive been hearing about this for a while. Are they just like super intense of something?


 Yes

Mine was really real.. but was with 2 women so was fun

Then I wake up cover on sweat. .


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Legs done this morning bit of cardio at the end

I'm felling good now...

Off today been cooking all morning for next few days


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Chest biceps today

looking leaner by the day :thumb


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Tren is working


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

30 minutes proper cardio done this morning

No weight lifting today apart from the Mrs later on


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Frandeman said:


> 30 minutes proper cardio done this morning
> 
> No weight lifting today apart from the Mrs later on


 Still trying to get used to morning cardio, my fat body is still like "Where the f**k do you think you're going at half 6 in the morning ya fat s**t?!"


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

VinnyFord said:


> Still trying to get used to morning cardio, my fat body is still like "Where the f**k do you think you're going at half 6 in the morning ya fat s**t?!"


 LOL

Is only 2 days a week when I dont lift weights


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Frandeman said:


> LOL
> 
> Is only 2 days a week when I dont lift weights


 I can only managed 3 days of weights a week, body isn't recovering fast enough with the kcal deflict I'm on. But managing to do 5x 30-40 minutes cardio a week in the evenings, sometimes in the morning If I'm up in time haha.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

VinnyFord said:


> I can only managed 3 days of weights a week, body isn't recovering fast enough with the kcal deflict I'm on. But managing to do 5x 30-40 minutes cardio a week in the evenings, sometimes in the morning If I'm up in time haha.


 anything will help

focus on diet


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

looking good pal, what Kcal deficit you on?, you motivated me to start cutting.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Eddias said:


> looking good pal, what Kcal deficit you on?, you motivated me to start cutting.


 no counting got bored already

loads of veg to keep me full,,,, meat fish eggs salads and pickles

few treats here an there


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Shoulders Biceps done this morning

92kg this morning

fu**ing hate going low carbs going hypo is no nice .... :angry:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

30 minutes cardio this morning

26 days to go

Happy with results so far


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> 30 minutes cardio this morning
> 
> 26 days to go
> 
> ...


 Looking fu**ing tight mate. Keep it up


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

nice work fella


----------



## Zeal (Jan 12, 2017)

Looking amazing as ever,bitches better be ready on them beaches.frandy coming to eat u up.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Looking good mate!

Those Brazilians betterbe ready!


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

@Frandeman, How much weight did you lose this weekend?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> @Frandeman, How much weight did you lose this weekend?


 f**k all mate 

looked good on Friday afternoon ,,, then f**ked my knee ligaments Friday night

been on bed and sofa since then eating all kind of s**t and ice-cream ,,, off work and gym for a week minimum

still going to make it mate :thumb


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Looking lean Frand. To save my reading the entire thread can I just ask what's your current drug stack including fat burners? Daily calorie intake (roughly)? How much cardio are you doing per week?


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> f**k all mate
> 
> looked good on Friday afternoon ,,, then f**ked my knee ligaments Friday night
> 
> ...


 s**t, how did you do that?

Not too much of a set back though, got another 4 weeks left!


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> s**t, how did you do that?


 Ignorance is bliss on this one. Even @superpube was left speechless.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Looking lean Frand. To save my reading the entire thread can I just ask what's your current drug stack including fat burners? Daily calorie intake (roughly)? How much cardio are you doing per week?


 Missed this sorry

Been out of gym all ****ing week so no much in here either

1g test e. Yes I know I don't needed... but got it cheap and feels ****ing great on it 

300 tren a

Clen 80mcg

T3 25mcg

Calories still over 2000 but cut all the crap I like :angry:

No croissants for breakfast

No bread and butter with most meal

No potatoes no pasta

Just eggs meat fish and veg all I want :thumb

Cardio on days off gym 3 times week

Was looking good last Friday well on target then I ****ed knee ligaments. .

Been inside house 5 ****ing days

Got 2 weeks left don't think I did too much damage last week


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

so went to gym today since my little accident at 4am 9 days ago ,,,

chest and biceps of course 

doctor said 4 weeks off from gym :crazy:

diet went to shit as I was hangover and on pain ,,, chocolate and ice cream was my medicine as usual

94.5kg today

still got this ****ers and will be a sexy lean machine in Copacabana beach in 2 weeks lol ****ing lol


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> so went to gym today since my little accident at 4am 9 days ago ,,,
> 
> chest and biceps of course
> 
> ...


 Can you do legs properly yet or you still got ****ed knee?

You'll get there man


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Can you do legs properly yet or you still got ****ed knee?
> 
> You'll get there man


 no ****ing chance yet

is all about calories next 2 weeks

keep muscle and lose fat

I'm bigger and leaner than last year so is all good

last week is when I will get dry :whistling:


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> no ****ing chance yet
> 
> is all about calories next 2 weeks
> 
> ...


 Are you just gonna come off everything before the holiday or you got a PCT plan or you cruising through?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Are you just gonna come off everything before the holiday or you got a PCT plan or you cruising through?


 Pct lol aint having kids mate ,,, last ****ing thing I need :crazy:

I always come off 6 weeks a year ,,, so when I'm back 3 more weeks natty

Do bloods after 6 weeks off gear to get more accurate results of my state

if I'm happy with results

back on my lovely tren :thumb

TRT FOREVER MATE


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> Pct lol aint having kids mate ,,, last ****ing thing I need :crazy:
> 
> I always come off 6 weeks a year ,,, so when I'm back 3 more weeks natty
> 
> ...


 sounds intense, if your bloods are coming back ok then I dont see what the problem is. But **** me you run a lot of gear lol.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> sounds intense, if your bloods are coming back ok then I dont see what the problem is. But **** me you run a lot of gear lol.


 1G Test

350mg tren

is that a lot? I seen people on here on more and they look that they don't lift lol

is no the gear I should worry about it,,, :whistling:


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> 1G Test
> 
> 350mg tren
> 
> ...


 1G of test is huge to me! I never went above 500mg Lol.

Especially (almost) year round! Maybe im just a puss though.

Yeah, illicit drugs and ice cream is the real killer... so moreish though


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> 1G of test is huge to me! I never went above 500mg Lol.
> 
> Especially (almost) year round! Maybe im just a puss though.
> 
> Yeah, illicit drugs and ice cream is the real killer... so moreish though


 500mg was 12 years ago mate my first cycle ,,nearly 40 now

normally I'm on 750 for cycle length

then cruise 125mg

never done more than 400mg of tren or deca

I'm not to bad for being doing recreational drugs last 25 years thou


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> 500mg was 12 years ago mate my first cycle ,,nearly 40 now
> 
> normally I'm on 750 for cycle length
> 
> ...


 As long as you avoid doing too much coke, I think you can get away with reccies to be fair 

who knows, Maybe ill be saying the same thing as you in 13 years lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

@AncientOldBloke

Last bits for my cycle


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Ooooh!

I get me nix wet when I see the semi-legal contents of drawers!


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> @AncientOldBloke
> 
> Last bits for my cycle
> 
> View attachment 139062


 Whats in the oil? The ones on the right bring fond memories.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> Whats in the oil? The ones on the right bring fond memories.


 Tren a X 2

Test prop x free


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> Tren a X 2
> 
> Test prop x free


 Free is good


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Still out of gym

17 days now :angry:


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> Still out of gym
> 
> 17 days now :angry:


 This still with the leg?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> This still with the leg?


 f**k yeah

Rupture of quad ligaments

Still can't walk properly. ..can't sleep cos of pain..and bored as f**k

Good thing didn't happened 1 week before holiday


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> f**k yeah
> 
> Rupture of quad ligaments
> 
> ...


 That sounds nasty.

You reckon its gonna be better in time?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> That sounds nasty.
> 
> You reckon its gonna be better in time?


 Is getting better

And I'm going anyway


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Is getting better
> 
> And I'm going anyway


 Chin up bro


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Sounds painful Hope you are up and about soon.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

This is all an elaborate excuse for not training legs. :lol:


----------



## Zeal (Jan 12, 2017)

Get well soon buddy,

If those leg aint workin there will be no shaggin on the beach party.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Zeal said:


> Get well soon buddy,
> 
> If those leg aint workin there will be no shaggin on the beach party.


 the important leg is working as it should :whistling:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

5 days to go :thumb :thumb :thumb


----------



## raddic (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Ain't gonna make any excuses :whistling:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

A bit of motivation :thumb :thumb :thumb


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

@Frandeman - Nearly go time! Feeling excited yet?


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Torrente 6 - Mision en Brazil


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> @Frandeman - Nearly go time! Feeling excited yet?


 Cant wait mate :thumb


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Cant walk mate :thumb


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I need go get there first :whistling:


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Have a great holiday :cool2:


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Enjoy :beer:


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Still alive mate?


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

He's gone. Done


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Been deported

Brexit strikes again


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> Still alive mate?


 Yes man

I'm too big for this thieving cu**s


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Yes man
> 
> I'm too big for this thieving cu**s


 AAS, drugs, alcohol... nobody wants your liver and kidneys. You're safe.

Hows Brazil? Having a great time?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> AAS, drugs, alcohol... nobody wants your liver and kidneys
> 
> ...


 Scientific/Medical research..


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Hope your having a good one mate, fill us in, on your findings... :whistling:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> AAS, drugs, alcohol... nobody wants your liver and kidneys. You're safe.
> 
> Hows Brazil? Having a great time?


 Got a big dick :thumb

Amazing here fu**ing love it

Tonight big parade


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Saturday night got proper f**ked in Rio :thumb

View attachment 20170225_171804.mp4


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> View attachment 139661


 HOW MANY BIRDS LOL


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Saturday night got proper f**ked in Rio :thumb
> 
> View attachment 139662


 Mad man


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

arcticfox said:


> HOW MANY BIRDS LOL


 fu**ing loads mate 4 women to 1 man ratio

most of then fat like whales lol


----------



## mrpitbull (Feb 14, 2013)

Easy to get gear?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

mrpitbull said:


> Easy to get gear?


 in the fu**ing beach lol

the guys that sell beers :thumb

View attachment PTDC0018.JPG


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Have you fondled any lady boys yet?


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Frandeman said:


> Saturday night got proper f**ked in Rio :thumb
> 
> View attachment 139662


 Nice rack.

Her, not you.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Have you fondled any lady boys yet?


 loads mate,,, you want some phone numbers????

but most of them are bigger than you anyway


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Found any midgets to wrestle @Frandeman..?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

superpube said:


> Found any midgets to wrestle @Frandeman..?


 I'm on holiday

I'm not working here f**k that :whistling:

wait until you see my outfit for tonight


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Frandeman said:


> fu**ing loads mate 4 women to 1 man ratio
> 
> *most of then fat like whales lol*


 Damn,I thought they would be more in shape ones


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> wait until you see my outfit for tonight


 is it naked?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> is it naked?


 No mate

there is kids around


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> No mate
> 
> there is kids around
> 
> View attachment 139686


 FML just stop it now, I'm getting a twinge


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> No mate
> 
> there is kids around
> 
> View attachment 139686


 Was scared to scroll then!

jesus whats kids doing in a party?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Don't know mate

Didn't bring any with me


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Cracking Pictures, Carnival in Brasil is epic,


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

So hot on here


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Imy79 said:


> Damn,I thought they would be more in shape ones


 In Ipanema beach there is fit ones

but once they get married they all get fat


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Is it really humid there? When me and the mrs (gf at the time) went it was like being in a steam room.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> So hot on here
> 
> View attachment 139811


 you gonna be fu**ing frazzled by the time you get back!


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

This log is making me look forward to our summer holiday in Greece. Not quite as exotic as Brazil but a beach is a beach if the sun is shining.

Get some more pics up Frandeman. General carnival pics :thumbup1:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Sasnak said:


> Is it really humid there? When me and the mrs (gf at the time) went it was like being in a steam room.


 it is mate I'm sweating all day ,,, good thing beach is so nice 

got loads of pictures from carnival day

but me and the Mrs got too f**ked :whistling:

I try to find some decent ones


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

One for the girls 

And gays on here :whistling:

View attachment VID-20170304-WA0000.mp4


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Anything for the heterosexual men?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Sasnak said:


> Anything for the heterosexual men?


 A sport where pumped, shaved and oiled men romp around flexing muscles in teeny pants

You will struggle to find many on here mate


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> One for the girls
> 
> And gays on here :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 139884


 @Skye666 Thoughts on this?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> @Skye666 Thoughts on this?


 Won't like it

No black enough :whistling:


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Won't like it
> 
> No black enough :whistling:


 HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

On a serious note. Did you get someone round whilst you are away to feed your fish. You don't want to get home to find hitler floating belly up at the top.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Sasnak said:


> On a serious note. Did you get someone round whilst you are away to feed your fish. You don't want to get home to find hitler floating belly up at the top.


 Of course :thumb

I love my babies ...


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> One for the girls
> 
> And gays on here :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 139884


 Why The F xxk did i click on that, just put me right off my lunch lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Eddias said:


> Why The F xxk did i click on that, just put me right off my lunch lol


 it says for girls and gays mate

I provide for everyone lol


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> it says for girls and gays mate
> 
> I provide for everyone lol


 I loved it x


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> @Skye666 Thoughts on this?


 Honestly!!!! Tagging me In that!!

I wouldn't ...but each to own.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Honestly!!!! Tagging me In that!!
> 
> I wouldn't ...but each to own.


 you dont get to choose :whistling:


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

superpube said:


> I loved it x


 Gave me a twinge LOL


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Deportivo 2

Barcelona 1

:thumb :thumb :thumb :thumb :thumb :thumb


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> Deportivo 2
> 
> Barcelona 1
> 
> :thumb :thumb :thumb :thumb :thumb :thumb


 .....next Tuesday, england 1, Spain 0 (well, Leicester 1 Sevilla 0 hopefully)


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Holiday nearly finished

3 weeks pissed and having fun

Put on weight eating s**t after smoking green

View attachment DSC_0096.JPG


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Back in UK after 3 weeks...

Have loads of fun ...spend loads of money and put in 5kg after eating so much s**t.

Few pictures from Brazil 

Was so nice I'm going back next year again... :thumb


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Your a lucky f**k mate, Defo not coming down to london now with wife for you to cook us a meal, You will run off with the wife HAHAHA.

ACTUALLY HANG ON A SEC HHMMMM FREEEEEEDDDDOOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

arcticfox said:


> Your a lucky f**k mate, Defo not coming down to london now with wife for you to cook us a meal, You will run off with the wife HAHAHA.
> 
> ACTUALLY HANG ON A SEC HHMMMM FREEEEEEDDDDOOOOOOOOOOOM


 You do mine

I'll do yours ? lol

This one is a keeper mate. ...you safe :thumb


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> You do mine
> 
> I'll do yours ? lol
> 
> This one is a keeper mate. ...you safe :thumb


 Looks like a decent holiday mate. I could do with one now!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Looks like a decent holiday mate. I could do with one now!


 Was so much fun that im coming back again next year :thumb

Now start to save for next one in July in Spain


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> Was so much fun that im coming back again next year :thumb
> 
> Now start to save for next one in July in Spain


 It looked very good, were you just pissed the entire time, yeh?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> It looked very good, were you just pissed the entire time, yeh?


 as usual 

but Mrs had enough after a week so I was a good boy after that :whistling:


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> as usual
> 
> but Mrs had enough after a week so I was a good boy after that :whistling:


 Oh shes got you under control! haaha


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Oh shes got you under control! haaha


 I care about her

still do wtf I want


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> I care about her
> 
> still do wtf I want


 Little softie really arent ya


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

best thread for ages @Frandeman i will visit you and your mrs when im next in London, probably on a day your working tbh

x


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> best thread for ages @Frandeman i will visit you and your mrs when im next in London, probably on a day your working tbh
> 
> x


 She is an animal on bed mate

Sometimes I wish I had some help :whistling:


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> She is an animal on bed mate
> 
> Sometimes I wish I had some help :whistling:


 HERE WE GO AGAIN hahahahaha


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm back training after more than 6 weeks.... knee felling OK now

92kg this morning

No bodybuilding drugs since I went on holiday and feeling good... 3 more weeks off gear and will do my anual blood test

Went to sex clinic to do some tests :whistling:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I get lean on the piss :thumb


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Hope you dont have aids mate LOL


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

arcticfox said:


> Hope you dont have aids mate LOL


 Went to sexual clinic straight after Brazil mate

All clear :thumb


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Here is the proof lol


----------



## Zeal (Jan 12, 2017)

Roller coaster of fun.glad u enjoyed the trip and eat all u want lol.havent been here for few weeks


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

@Frandeman do you not even run trt on your 6 weeks off?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> @Frandeman do you not even run trt on your 6 weeks off?


 no

cold turkey so I will know where I am when I do bloods in 2 weeks

last year done 6 weeks pct no test either

don't bother with pct this year :thumb

felling fine mate :whistling:


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> no
> 
> cold turkey so I will know where I am when I do bloods in 2 weeks
> 
> ...


 Nice 

Keep us updated with the bloods, im interested to see how you are when youve been off a while.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Went to sexual clinic straight after Brazil mate
> 
> All clear :thumb


 Gutted he he he


----------

